# duck boat question



## goosefever (Feb 3, 2008)

Ive decided i need a duck boat. Would usually hunt two people, sometimes three. Would also double as our bow fishing boat. Would 14 foot be ok, or would the 16 footer be better. Is two more feet worth the extra money?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

If you are hunting 3 people a 16' is better. However, 14' boats work too but just remember, the wider the better. If you get a 1436 you will be limited to 2 people. If you decide to do a 14' boat make sure you get a 1448 without a center seat. You will be so much happier you did. My first boat was a 12x36 and way too small, second boat was a 1436 that worked good for 2 guys and 1 dog. When I purchased that boat new the dealer told me I would be back in a year or two for a bigger one, he was right. My current boat is a 16x48 NCS (no center seat) Absolutely love the thing and the room it has to hunt 3 guys, 2 dogs and all the gear. Also with a 14' boat you will be limited on the size of motor you can run. Good luck! Yes a 16 footer is worth the extra $250
I would love to do a 18' boat, but I would never get it through some of the tight channels I hunt.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Everything fowlmouth said is true.
But I'll sell you my 14 ft after this weekend.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a 1436 boat and have been completely happy with it ever since I bought it. I have hunted 3 guys out of it before and it is tight quarters can be a bit of "pucker moment" drivin in and out, but it is doable. If I were to do it again, I would go with a 16 foot and wider than 36 inches. Good luck!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Fowl is right. I just got a 14x42 NCS and sure it will be ok for three. I won't dare take it out on the big lake but I think it will be a good starter boat. I have had my dog, wife, and oldest kid in it and had plenty of room for a couple bags of decs without having a center seat in it. I think most guys will always have two footitist, wishing they had two more feet and two more HP. But a 14 foot will be easier to dike hop with than a larger heavier boat.


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

16x48 is the best all around size IMHO. Fowlmouth's comments are right on.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

It really depends what you are going to do with it, if it's just a WMA style boat with a midsized motor then these are all great suggestions. IMO If you are looking to hunt bigger water, run longer distances, bowfish and especially run a larger motor (35+) you will be SO much happier with an 18' or longer boat mainly because of the extreme weight of mud motors. A 16'er is just too short to support a 310# motor. I can say this because 90% of my pod business is 16's with a 35hp on the back. If you get too wide the weight can really add up, but if you stay relatively narrow in width (44-48 ) and buy the right motor to match the right boat you can go just about anywhere. If you can get a 14' there I guarantee I can get the right 18x44 there with twice the load. If you hunt where it's going to be 12"+ deep all the time a boat is a boat. If you want to hunt in -6" choose wisely. Just do you research but first figure out what you want your boat to do for you. Good luck

Thanks, Chuck
Widow Maker Boats


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

One other thing to consider is riveted or welded. Like Chuck mentioned you really need to decide what style of hunting and where you want to be able to go with the boat. Riveted boats are lighter in weight and easily handled by one person, but they don't take the abuse an all welded boat will. I know guys that have traded their riveted boats for welded boats, and I know guys that have traded their welded for riveted. Just depends on what you want out of your boat.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Great conversation and even better advice given by all!
I'll throw this out to you to hopefully save you a couple dollars down the road (I'm on my third duck boat -O,-).
So keep this in mind, I've yet to own a duck boat that was TO big!! They fill up VERY fast with gear and _willing_ passengers.:grin:

Enjoy and can't wait to see pictures of whatever you decide on!


----------



## goosefever (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice! Would mostly hunt brbr and living in cache valley I would like to get to know cutler a little better. Much closer to home.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

goosefever said:


> Thanks for all the advice! Would mostly hunt brbr and living in cache valley I would like to get to know cutler a little better. Much closer to home.


 With those in mind my money is on a bigger boat, probably all weld to handle rougher water and some ice. Good luck

Chuck
Widow Maker Boats


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

I agree with Josh, The bigger the better as I always have people wanting me to take them out.

Here is the boat I run....

It's 24' and I have had 6 hunters out of it at one time. On another hunt 2 wheel chair bound swan hunters... Its perfect for everything I do!








[/URL]


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

if i had the chance to do it again i would get a 16 .


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

tallbuck said:


> I agree with Josh, The bigger the better as I always have people wanting me to take them out.
> 
> Here is the boat I run....
> 
> ...


HOLY FREAKING DUCK BOAT!!!!! Where do you hunt with that?


----------

